# caffine pills = shit?



## RedWindsor (Apr 13, 2011)

When i drink coffee i will blow the porclean all over the tiled bath room wall, will caffine pills have the same effecT? i never get hyper from it or jittery it just goes right through me in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Marat (Apr 13, 2011)

Identical drug from different sources.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 14, 2011)

I was afraid of that. Thanks 

~Matt~


----------



## buff1 (Apr 14, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> I was afraid of that. Thanks
> 
> ~Matt~



Coffee always gives the shits, but idk if its the caffeine.  I've taken other caffeinated products that haven't had this effect, i think....  unless that's because I've taken them after my morning coffee and I'm already outta shit to shat!!! lol


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 14, 2011)

I take a caffeine pill every morning that I don't have a cup of coffee. It has never triggered a bowel movement in me like a cup of coffee does. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 14, 2011)

It is the caffiene that makes you shit. I eat a huge breakfast with a huge cup of coffee and take a huge shit. Ahhh nothing better!

Also :
Huge preworkout drink, huge workout, huge shit pwo


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 15, 2011)

it's not the caffiene. i am a coffee drinker and i take the pills too. a cup of coffee makes me shit every time. the pills never do.


----------



## brundel (Apr 15, 2011)

COffee = shit for me
 anhydrous caffeine at 300mg = no shitting for me.


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Caffine is proven to be a naterual laxative  but for some reason coffee affects me more than the pills I woild try the pills they dont affect me near as much as the coffee.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

The coffee is hot. Try a cup of hot water after you take a caffeine tablet; I bet it will work the same. 

Another vote for AM caffeine tablets here. I pop one after my alarm goes off, hit the snooze, then I'm awake. 

PS 5mcg cytomel will have you crapping like it's going out of style.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Another vote for AM caffeine tablets here. I pop one after my alarm goes off, hit the snooze, then I'm awake.



That's a crazy good idea. Top Notch Built.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 15, 2011)

Built said:


> The coffee is hot. Try a cup of hot water after you take a caffeine tablet; I bet it will work the same.
> 
> Another vote for AM caffeine tablets here. I pop one after my alarm goes off, hit the snooze, then I'm awake.
> 
> PS 5mcg cytomel will have you crapping like it's going out of style.


 

crapping is always in style


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 15, 2011)

i love the shit you take after ingesting caffeine. feels like it cleans you right out.

just sayin.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> That's a crazy good idea. Top Notch Built.



Heheheh Works a charm - especially stacked with the thyroid meds and dextroamphetamine. 

<cough>

Just sayin'...


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 16, 2011)

fitnessblogger said:


> i love the shit you take after ingesting caffeine. Feels like it cleans you right out.
> 
> Just sayin.


 


+1


----------



## magger (Apr 17, 2011)

gotta have a good dump before a workout!


----------

